# lowes bakers racks



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

how often do the bakers racks at lowes go on sale?
i have 6 new 18 cubes i need a rack or two 
thanks in advance


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have never ordered from here or this particular brand. Lorell Add-On-Unit,f/ Wire Shelving,4Shelves/2Posts,48"x18"x72",BK

I got mine from Menards which backed out of their plans to build a store in Virginia.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got mine from Sam's Club, for 89.99. Its a very heavy duty one, 48 X 18 X 72 with 6 shelves and adjustable up and down in 1 inch increments. it can hold up to 600 pounds per shelf, evenly distributed.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Lowes just had them on sale.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

they had it like 10$ off but ive seen them for like 1/2 price 
so i guess my question is how often are the 1/2 price or 40% off or whatever it is


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

D3monic said:


> I have never ordered from here or this particular brand. Lorell Add-On-Unit,f/ Wire Shelving,4Shelves/2Posts,48"x18"x72",BK
> 
> I got mine from Menards which backed out of their plans to build a store in Virginia.


these look really nice, 10$ cheaper than lowes and double wt capacity and free shipping if i buy 2 so again thanks alot 

ofc id still like to get the 40% off ones at lowes


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

COSTCO. soooo cheap there.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Which one at Costco? I went looking and I think I noticed the $89 one, seems the same as hd.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Target has 'em for $59.00 or less. The big 6' tall 4' wide ones, too. They support our vivs in our breeding rooms with no issue.  It's the only "wire rack" shelving we use both in our breeding rooms & at the retail store. El cheapo.

A few times per year they sell the big racks for extremely cheap... I think $49 or so. 

Oh - and for safety get cheap PVC wall clamps @ Lowes for $2.00  Holds 'em to the wall very securely. I think it's the 1" size, but it might be 1.5".


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Target has 'em for $59.00 or less. The big 6' tall 4' wide ones, too. They support our vivs in our breeding rooms with no issue.  It's the only "wire rack" shelving we use both in our breeding rooms & at the retail store. El cheapo.
> 
> A few times per year they sell the big racks for extremely cheap... I think $49 or so.
> 
> Oh - and for safety get cheap PVC wall clamps @ Lowes for $2.00  Holds 'em to the wall very securely. I think it's the 1" size, but it might be 1.5".


Where are they, I am on the website now.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Where are they, I am on the website now.


Yea, I looked the other day at Target and could only find the 36" ones.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

vivlover10 said:


> Where are they, I am on the website now.


I can't see them on the site but I'm 100% sure they exist (at least in Connecticut).  They are in big orangish red boxes in the garage organization section. They have both the 4' and 3' widths. Both are 6' tall.

Edit: Anyone know where to get just the poles for the racks? I have tons of shelves left over and I'd love to put them to use.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I had no idea that these were as cheap as they are. Good news! Good variety of options and alternatives guys.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

thx for the input!!

i ended up buying 2 from that link on page 1
ordered sunday today is tuesday and ups says they are being delivered today which was super fast and free shipping!!

and which works great because i have 4 new tanks being delivered today


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Bringing this back up. Anyone know if you can just get the poles for the racks. Got extra shelves and just need the poles.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> I can't see them on the site but I'm 100% sure they exist (at least in Connecticut).  They are in big orangish red boxes in the garage organization section. They have both the 4' and 3' widths. Both are 6' tall.
> 
> Edit: Anyone know where to get just the poles for the racks? I have tons of shelves left over and I'd love to put them to use.


get the info for the manufacturer and just order them as if they were replacement parts


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I used and recommend Office Supplies | Discount Office Supplies and Office Products at Discount Online - Shoplet.com .
They have industrial racks. I got a few 3 footers with a 4000 lbs max weight. (For fish tanks)


----------

